# bunk came loose ..



## jawjatek (Feb 3, 2019)

Fairly new guy to trailering boats here, so excuse the obvious question. Last time I was out, the boat kinda went on the trailer funny at take out. It was a bit off center from the bow roller, and I couldn't get it to jerk over. I cranked it down and went home OK. 

Looking at it, the left side bunk is turned up and the boat is on the edge instead of the flat of the bunk board. There is a screw on the bunk bracket that adjusts the angle. It must have not been tightened enough, and came loose, and the board rotated on the edge.

I guess the next time I get the boat in the water, I can turn that bracket and tighten the screw down. Is that it? PS this is a 1756 Alweld mod-V w/50 HP, on an EZ-Loader trailer, a basic model.

THANKS 8) 

PS hurry up I wanna go fishin' tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 4, 2019)

jawjatek said:


> I guess the next time I get the boat in the water, I can turn that bracket and tighten the screw down. Is that it? PS this is a 1756 Alweld mod-V w/50 HP, on an EZ-Loader trailer, a basic model.
> 
> THANKS 8)
> 
> PS hurry up I wanna go fishin' tomorrow! :lol:



I had a similar problem with my previous 15' side console the first time I pulled it out of the water. I did it a little differently but what you describe should work just fine (and actually be a better approach to what I did). This is what I did. My bunks stuck out from the rear of the transom a couple of inches. Using a large pair of channel locks I grabbed the "sideways" bunk, and twisted it to a flat position. Did this with the boat on the trailer. Maybe not an "approved" method, but easy peasy. 

After that, I spent some time adjusting the bunks so they fit perfectly and never had the problem again. I raised the boat an inch or so above the bunks. Then adjusted them so they fit precisely between the bottom flukes. I also used PVC pipe side guides that centered the boat as you pulled it out of the water. These made a big difference IMO. Here is a pic of the ones I used. Got them from eTrailer for about $60.


----------



## jawjatek (Feb 4, 2019)

I already have side bunks. Don't need guides.

How did you "raise the boat an inch or so above the bunks"? I have no way to do that.

I'll just fix it at the ramp after I put the boat in. Headed out shortly.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 4, 2019)

The method I learned is probably harder to explain than to actually do. This worked very well with my single axle trailer. Not sure what if any issues there would be for a tandem axle trailer. 

1)	For safety, your trailer should be on level ground. Chock your trailer tires. Remove any tie-downs. Unhook bow eye. 

2)	Lower your tongue jack as far as it will go. The transom of your boat will be up high. 

3)	Build a simple cradle out of old 2x4 or something so that will just fit just under your raised transom. A pic of the one I built is attached below. Not beautiful, but sturdy & stable and it worked fine. 

4)	Slide the cradle under the transom of your boat. It should be right under the transom for best support. For obvious reasons, don't put it too far in such that it would be only supporting the aluminum skin of the hull. 

5)	Now raise the tongue jack. Doing that will lower the rear of the trailer. The transom, supported by your cradle, will lift away from the bunks. 

6)	With the tongue jack raised up, put blocking of your choice under the bow stem. I used a short length of 4x4 cross-wise under the bow stem and supported on either side by jack stands. Other folks use blocking. Up to you but just make sure it is sturdy & stable. 

7)	Lower the tongue jack until the boat is just clear of the bunks. 

8	Adjust your bunk brackets as needed. 

9)	Reverse steps to lower the boat back onto the bunks.

10) Needless to say, throughout all of this be safe. Don't put your hands or anything else you value between the boat hull and the bunks. 

I found that taking the time to adjust the bunks paid off. My boat settles perfectly on the bunks every time.


----------



## jawjatek (Feb 5, 2019)

I adjusted it at the ramp when the boat was off the trailer. All good.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 5, 2019)

Keeping it simple is always best, and getting out on the water is even better!


----------

